# Need some summer work



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi everyone 

i am in chicago, looking to make some pocket money if yous need a helper or a fill in give me a call 773-376-6406
ask for joe 

guys just keep you word thats all i ask of you


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, Joe, Keeping your word is really a lost art. People should always keep their word. After all if you don't have your word in this world, what do you have?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

readysnowplow;1045952 said:


> Yeah, Joe, Keeping your word is really a lost art. People should always keep their word. After all if you don't have your word in this world, what do you have?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1043122 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i am in chicago, looking to make some pocket money if yous need a helper or a fill in give me a call 773-376-6406
> ask for joe
> ...


I was looking for help for a while. We are swamped with summer work. I just hired 2 more guys, so i'm good for now. But I will keep you in mind if I need anymore. PM me your info. (age, location, what type of job experience you have, any skills, etc.) Thanks.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*Waitting*

When your ready give me a call


----------

